# My first happy kidding this year!



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I got home from work on Friday to find Diez had kidded all by herself 
Twins! One boy one girl & both have capes like their Daddy 
Glad to have a successful kidding.

For those of you who don't know, in December I had 3 does kid and only 2/8 kids were alive,..
We suspected chlamydia but didn't have any way to test.
Diez ended up breeding late, she didn't breed when my other does did and she was with my buck for months because when the other does were kidding she didn't show any signs of being bred. So I left her with him for company & didn't have a due date.
Since I found out she was pregnant I have been babying her with minerals and tums to make sure she had no calcium problems (am I the only person who has a goat that dislikes tums??) I also added BOSS to my feed.
Since she had a successful kidding I am going to assume that it was a mineral problem & not chlamydia.
Yay!
Who can't love those little faces <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats on the healthy birth!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are soooo cute! Congrats, I'm glad everything went smooth for you. I have one doe that also doesn't seem to like tums but when she sees everyone else choke em' down she joins right in lol.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

omg they are just the cutest congrats


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Snapped a few pics today


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So the doeling got the cape? You lucky duck! Congrats on smooth kiddings!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very glad for you!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! 

They both have capes, the buckling is the one with the solid cape though, the doeling is the one with the white face.
& boy is she curious!
The were sure they were going to help momma eat her dinner last night. Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable! I love their nice dark capes.  Will you keep the doeling? She sure is a pretty little thing!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha, I'm going to keep her as long as I can!!
I might end up putting all of my goats up for sale in August because I'm leaving for college, but I'm putting it off as long as I possibly can & trying to find an excuse to keep them.
I will definitely post an ad on here if I decide to sell though


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

The buckling will be for sale at weaning though.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! they're beautiful. they look like they're posing for the camera already!


----------

